# Aurora acrylic boxes - update



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey guys,

I received some info from the manufacturer.

On re-ordering the original size boxes - the price will go up $1/box. He said he has had an increase in raw material costs. I was a bit surprised by this since it has only been about 30 days since the first run. But, I guess with oil @ $140/barrell I shouldn't be too shocked.

On the next size up - They will run $2 more than the original size. Again I was a bit surprised. They aren't really that much larger than the original ones - just 2" wider. I expected only a nominal increase. But what do I know? I don't work in the acrylic industry. I shouldn't have assumed.

So here's the deal: original size will be $16/ea and the larger size will be $18/ea.

Everyone that is interested let me know. I don't want to proceed until I have some idea of what to order. I had not counted on a price increase.

Thanks,
Syn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My original order stands...20 Large please :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

post the dims on the box and i will get a quote from an inside connection at a plastics fabricator

http://www.eatonquade.com/


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

If you'll send me his email, and tell him I'll be contacting him, I'll send him the shop drawings. Or I'll post the dimensions - either way. If he can do as good a product for less money, that would be great!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Keep us updated. I will not be able to get any this month but perhaps next month I can get a handfull.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

How will it interact with the cellophane?

Is it airtight?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I don't anticipate any issues with the cellophane and the acrylic. However, since I've only had these about a month, there is no track record. My boxes with the original wrap are fine inside of them. They aren't sticking to one another if that is what you are concerned about.

As for being airtight - no, they are not a vacuum fit. The top slides completely over the bottom on all four sides. There are 2 quarter sized holes in the bottom. This allows for easy lid removal (preventing a vacuum) and makes it easy to remove the box from the display case.

I've added some pics for those that have not seen them.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Batman?*

Is there one for Aurora Batman size boxes?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

heyu doc, just curious if yove looked into that patent yet. ive mentioned your product to a few friends who arent really into model collecting, but they all think its a supurb idea, and a sure fire hit.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

BatToys - the next size I'm doing should fit the Batman box nicely. I assume you have one. If so, send me the dimensions and add them to my research. I'm compiling a list of all the boxes this next size will work with.

razorwyre1 - I left a message with my attorney friend and am waiting to hear back from him. I think he went out of town last week for the 4th. I'll keep you posted and what happens with it.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A frame store told me there are different grades of acrylic with UV protection. Which does yours have?

Do you make one for lunchboxes?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

These are made by a company that does commercial displays. They use a 1/8" thick with no UV protection that I know of. I'm sure they have it but I did not discuss it with them nor did I request it. I was not concerned about UV protection as I figuired none of these would be in the direct sunlight or high intensity lighting - nothing over the standard household type lights. 

I have not considered lunchboxes. If there was enough interest I'd be happy to look into it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Even if it did have UV protection, I'd be very hesitant to expose my old Aurora boxes to direct sunlight due to the heat aspect...the cardboard would dry out and become brittle ...like 'dry rot'...not good...no I bought mine from the good Doctor ( ordered 40 so far), to protect them from dust, oily fingerprints,kids, cats, bats & rats...and of course the bumps and scuffs that can really take its' toll out on these old ( and new ) Mini Masterpieces...and all the while being able to display them proudly :thumbsup:
Hey Doc will this next larger size accommodate the Addams Family Haunted House? Or is that size the next in line for development?
PS...Keep up the great work !
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

McDee,

The next size looks like it will be for the Witch, Godzilla, Kong, The Bride, etc. That seems to be the next size up that will accomodat the largest variety of boxes. Those are 7&1/2" wide. The Addams House is along the size of the sport kits and is 9&1/4" wide so it won't fit into these. I'm hoping to place the order this week. If I can get it in quick enough I might be able to bring them to WonderFest for anyone to pick up there. Maybe save on postage.

Syn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll fill these up in a heartbeat too , when you do make the AFHH you know I'll need a schwack of these also :thumbsup:
Mcdee

PS pm sent


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yessss...got part of the first batch of the acrylic Box Art protectors and I'm very impressed...Crystal clear and the Aurora kits fit like a glove, the weight of the acrylic lends itself to the kit and gives each box a healthy heft . truly a quality product that I highly recommend :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't seen anything yet....waiting.

MMM


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> heyu doc, just curious if yove looked into that patent yet. ive mentioned your product to a few friends who arent really into model collecting, but they all think its a supurb idea, and a sure fire hit.


this is generally not the kind of item one could recieve a patent on.....what would you patent, a plastic box?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

As luck would have it...I spoke too soon! Mine arrived today. Too bad as one was cracked but useable and the other was just fine!
The acrylic is pretty thick and durable and well made. It looks as if someone had dropped it and cracked the corner of it.

Nice design and overall very well made. It is heavier than the cheap stuff you would find in stores. I would buy more of them!!!!

MMM


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Do you have to rinse the box of any residue?

Will the boxes interlock so they can be stacked?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey guys,

McDee - you didn't get both boxes? If you don't have the other one soon let me know and I can check the tracking numbers. Thanks for the recommendation.

MMM - PMd ya

BatToys - I came across a couple that had some smudges - like water from the manufacturing process. I didn't rinse them. I wiped them with a soft, clean towel and they cleaned right up - crystal clear.

I did not design and edges or channels for interlocking them. I was thinking most people would stand them up on their shelves or hang them on the wall. They will stack of course - they just won't lock together.


One more item - I've placed my order for the next batch of boxes along with the new, larger size boxes. The manufacturer said he would try to have them to me in time to take them to WonderFest next weekend. So, if anyone is going, and wants some of these, and I have them, then you can get them from me there and you won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dr. Syn ...got the other box today...no worries ...all ready got them filled up...looking forward to the large boxes:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Great. I'm glad they showed up. I'll keep you posted on the the next batch.

Syn


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Okay,
I have recieved the next shipment of box protectors - about 2 weeks later than I had hoped. I have the original size (we'll call those #1) and the new, larger size (we'll call those #2) that will fit boxes like Tonto, The Witch, The Bride, Hercules, etc.

As posted earlier in this thread, they will be $16 for the #1 size boxes and $18 for the #2 size boxes.

On this order, I made the cases a hair larger to accomodate boxes that are bowed slightly and to fit some of the Polar Lights kits. I discovered a few of the PL kits just didn't quite fit the way I wanted in the first shipment. Some of them have an odd fold at the corners that kept them from fitting without jamming them in.

If anyone is interested let me know. For those of you that placed orders previously, please confirm those orders. I won't pack up or plan to ship anything until I hear from you.

Thanks,

Syn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My order of 20 of the larger still stands Doc. PM sent:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey McDee,

PM'ed you on the other site.

Syn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dr.Syn...
I'm really looking forward to these Box Art Protectors...the first ones you sent me for the Aurora Long Boxes actually give the old boxes a revitalizing new Luster that I hadn't noticed before.and their display appeal certainly make these Acrylic Box Art Protectors worth every penny...Like I've said before, I've spent hundreds on some of my rare MIB Aurora Models, a few dollars more for this kind of insurance for protection is certainly worth it to me:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thanks again Dr.Syn :wave:
PS PM sent over at the Clubhouse.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Vampire in the Box Art Protector*


Just got this MIB Vampire and I'm sending it to Australia in Style...Dr.Syns' Box Art Protector.... Protecting the Past for the Future:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think I bought them fror you on eBay?

The pictures look impressive.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Just got this MIB Vampire and I'm sending it to Australia in Style...Dr.Syns' Box Art Protector.... Protecting the Past for the Future:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


This'll be my first box art protector. The first I say!!! 
Don't Vampy look cool in her new coffin?:thumbsup: 
BTW Mcdee-:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Larger Boxes Ready*

Just got word from Dr.Syn that the larger boxes are Good to Go...and they're Going Fast....................................................:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just recieved one of the protectors with my grail kit inside from Canada,and I have to say it's a beaut!! Very sturdy, crystal clear, and it's definitely gonna protect my Vampire box for decades to come!! As soon as I can spare the readies, I'm getting me some of these!! 
Thanks Mcdee and Ed for this, and thanks Dr Syn for coming up with a great idea!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Do yourselves a favour and pick some up. You'll be glad you did!!

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Chris,

Thanks for the kind words.

The second batch of #1 size boxes is officially sold out. I have the rest of them boxed up and waiting to ship. I need to judge interest before I order another batch.

I still have some #2 sizes left - maybe 15 or so. They have moved a bit slower.

Thanks again for everyone's support on this endeavor.

Syn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Box Size #2-sold Out!!!*

Just caught wind over at the Clubhouse that the Larger Acrylic Box Art Protectors have officially sold out......The Question was posed to the Good Dr.Syn if he was going to make an acrylic Box Art Protector for the Gigantic Frankenstein kit.... he would consider it depending on how much interest that idea would garner.....Anyone here interested? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

can someone post some "dead nut" box dimensions, i have plastic connection and would like to price up fabbing some of these boxes?


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Jackshield - not familiar with "dead nut"

I have placed an order for the 3rd batch of the original size long boxes. I should have them in about 2 weeks. If anyone is interested let me know.

Syn


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

Dr. Syn said:


> Jackshield - not familiar with "dead nut"
> 
> I have placed an order for the 3rd batch of the original size long boxes. I should have them in about 2 weeks. If anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> Syn


"dead nut" = exact


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I was shopping over at the CultTVman site and noticed he now carries your Box Art Protectors :thumbsup: Very cool...I've had mine for a few months now and love the Quality and Style...and they look excellent...:wave:
Mcdee


----------

